# 4 Nissan's



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Hey everyone! I haven't posted any pics of my ride, but here are the 4 Nissans in team. 










Here's a pic of my boy T's engine bay after the header install earlier yesterday morning.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Wassup Man, I know you from the Drag VA boards, I'm JTstyle on there. Maybe I'll see you at a local Nissan meet or something. Nice Nissans by the way


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Wassup Man, I know you from the Drag VA boards, I'm JTstyle on there. Maybe I'll see you at a local Nissan meet or something. Nice Nissans by the way  *


Thanks a lot man, definitely!  Hope to catch up with you soon.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Nice!! show us more....


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

MP2050 said:


> *Nice!! show us more.... *


What more do you want?  

I have take MAD pictures of our rides. I have a lot of them on my site, but then a lot on the computer that I haven't incorperated yet.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*Hello Mr. Sentra "INFORMATIVA"*

Hello Mr. Sentra lets hook up and roll together shoot pics and stuff. I am looking for a local buddy I can share and tell with. Nobody I know shares my car interests. If you already have a buddy that's cool, if not call me 301-390-9802 (Home) or 301-509-6176 (Cell)  Hear from you soon, I hope? -Greg


----------

